# Durée de vie de mon MacBook Pro



## M-26-7 (3 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Ma question va vous parraitre sans intérèt mais je me la pose depuis quelques temps.. Je vous pense bien mieux placé que moi pour y répondre.

Mon Mac :

MacBook Pro 13' mi-2010 Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4ghz 4 giga de mémoire vive en 1066mhz disque dur 250 giga en 5400 tr/min.

Pouvez vous "estimer" la durée de vie de ce Mac ?

Il a aujourd'hui 39 mois et il fonctionne à la perfection.. Je n'ai eu aucun problème avec. Mais j'aimerais savoir combien de temps je pourrais encore compter sur lui...
Sachez que j'entretien "bien" mon Mac, je fais régulièrement les poussière sur lui, une fois par an je l'ouvre pour le dépoussièrer.. Je passe une fois par mois Onyx pour la partie logiciel et le transporte systèmatiquement en sacoche de transport. 

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Un temps incertain 
J'ai un MBP 2007 qui continue de bien tourner, éligible à ML mais qui est resté sous Snow Leopard, volontairement.


----------



## M-26-7 (3 Octobre 2013)

Pourvu que ça dure 
J'ai eu le miens, il était sur SL et sérieux, si Icloud était pris en charge sous SL, j'y resterait.. C'est le XP de windows, à mon sens, le meilleur qu'Apple ai fait à ce jour !


----------



## PDD (3 Octobre 2013)

J'utilise des portables Mac depuis de très nombreuses années et pour moi les "problèmes" ont souvent commencé vers 6 ou 7 ans...Ralentissement, remplacement de DD, de CM, perte du WiFi, batterie quasi vidée,...


----------



## M-26-7 (3 Octobre 2013)

Merci de vos réponses !

Moi, j'aimerais mettre un SSD et acheter des barrettes de 4go pour lui mettre un total de 8giga.. 

Niveau SSD, vous conseillez Crucial ?

Au moins ces pièces la seront neuves  ^^


----------



## ergu (3 Octobre 2013)

M-26-7 a dit:


> Pouvez vous "estimer" la durée de vie de ce Mac ?



Non.

J'ai le même et, à usage constant (qui sait de quoi demain sera fait?), sauf panne matérielle difficile à anticiper (qui sait de quoi demain sera fait?), vol (qui sait de quoi demain sera fait?), chute malencontreuse (qui sait de quoi demain sera fait?) ou renversement dessus de divers liquides (qui sait de quoi demain sera fait?) et en l'absence de sortie par Apple d'une machine tellement trop bien que j'en ai super envie même si je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin (qui sait de quoi demain sera fait?) il devrait me durer encore au moins...
Longtemps (mais qui sait de quoi demain sera fait?)

Utilise-le, ne te prends pas le chou, tu verras bien.


----------



## M-26-7 (3 Octobre 2013)

MDRRRRRRRRRR. Excellent ton message.. Et si vrai ! Je pense qu'on peut conclure...

On verra demain !


----------



## edd72 (3 Octobre 2013)

Machine restée sous Snow Leopard?


----------



## M-26-7 (4 Octobre 2013)

Non, ma machine tourne sur Mountain Lion (assez bien d'ailleur) Pensez vous que je devrais installer mavericks à sa sortie ? Si oui, la condition est elle d'upgrader la mémoire vive et remplacer le HDD par un SSD ? 

Encore merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (4 Octobre 2013)

4 Go de RAM, c'est quand même peu sous ML. Il parait que Mavericks gère mieux la RAM : tu nous diras si c'est vrai 
Tu pourras l'installer sur ta machine après avoir fait un clone, comme ça tu pourras revenir en arrière facilement.

Enfin, le SSD, c'est très bien. Mais ça coute quand même. De nouveau, à toi de voir si la "lenteur" de ton dd est pénalisante pour ton usage.


----------



## ergu (4 Octobre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> 4 Go de RAM, c'est quand même peu sous ML.



Propos que l'on lit un peu partout mais qui est quand même à nuancer fortement en fonction de l'usage de la machine.

Pour toutes les appli que j'utilisais déjà sous SL, je ne constate aucune baisse de réactivité de ma machine entre SL et ML (contrairement à Lion que je trouvais poussif)
Mais c'est un avis subjectif.


----------



## M-26-7 (4 Octobre 2013)

Je suis passé de SL à ML sans transition.. J'ai trouvé que ça rallentissait un peu, en contre partie, j'ai appréçié l'arrivé d'Icloud.. J'ai donc décidé de le garder ! Mais effectivement, il est courant pour moi de tomber à 20mo de mémoire vive disponible et mon Mac commence à swapper.. Est la le temps est long.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Octobre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Propos que l'on lit un peu partout mais qui est quand même à nuancer fortement en fonction de l'usage de la machine.


Tu as tout à fait raison.
On peut n'ouvrir que quelques applications à la fois, ou peu d'onglets sous safari simultanément et être OK avec 4 Go de RAM.
Un SSD aide aussi quand on a peut de RAM, dans la mesure ou le swap se fait sur le SSD au lieu d'être sur le dd.


----------



## M-26-7 (4 Octobre 2013)

Oui bien sur, mais la ram, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus cher ! Pour 70 euros, j'ai 8giga.. en revanche, le SSD j'aimerais bien mettre un 160 ou 180 giga, la il faut compter 140 euros je pense.. Je vais faire les deux en une fois ! Je serais tranquille avec ça.


----------



## doupold (5 Octobre 2013)

M-26-7 a dit:


> Oui bien sur, mais la ram, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus cher ! Pour 70 euros, j'ai 8giga.. en revanche, le SSD j'aimerais bien mettre un 160 ou 180 giga, la il faut compter 140 euros je pense.. Je vais faire les deux en une fois ! Je serais tranquille avec ça.



Tu as bien raison de penser à 160 Go au moins pour le SSD. J'en avais installé 80 Go, je me suis retrouvé très vite à l'étroit...


----------



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2013)

Perso, je suis passé, il y a un an, d'un HDD 320Go à un SSD 256Go, je n'ai pas trop souffert niveau stockage, j'ai juste dû délocaliser ma bibliothèque iTunes sur mon NAS et quelques autres répertoires de stockage (dont je ne me servait vraisemblablement pas au quotidien).


----------



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2013)

Erictuan a dit:


> Bonjour
> Vous avez bien fait mais n'oublier pas changer la pâte thermique et nettoyer le ventilateur pour améliorer le refroidissement la puce Graphique ( 80 % de panne la cause de la puce graphique Nvidia ou ATI )
> 
> A+




M-26-7, surtout ne touche pas au pad thermique si tu n'as aucun problème de surchauffe (=extinction en alerte)!!!

Erictuan, oublie tes conseils de PCistes (Desktop en plus).


----------

